# cycling new SW tank



## luv2diy (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok- need some help! My LFS guys all have different opinons on this subject so I thought I'd see what you guys have to say out there.... I set up my 55g (used to be my freshwater) a couple weeks ago (maybe a month ago now) with some live sand and small amount LR (can't afford much!). I bought a Blue Devil damsel to cycle the tank b/c that's what the LFS guy suggested. I can't believe it's still alive! My ammonia is 0 but the nitrites are 2, making their way to 5. I feel bad for this little fish and feel like I should be doing water changes or something. I did do a 50% water change about 2 wks ago b/c I just couldn't stand do nothing. Anyway, some say don't do a water change at all, some say a little... some say protein skimmer on, some say off. Some say use the "turbo cycle" products and some say don't. I know that it takes awhile for the tank to cycle, but I don't remember having as many problems with freshwater setups. Thanks for any help!


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

well, damsels are hardy little fish, they can handle some nitrates

but, since you are seeing nitrates, thats mean you are now cycled, now for the long process of it maturing, may take a month or two before it is


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

she said she's seeing nitrites.. not nitrates... its almost cycled but not quite


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

my bad :roll:


----------



## luv2diy (Feb 1, 2005)

:fun: I'm sooo excited my tank has cycled! 0 nitrites, 0 ammonia, 20-30 nitrates. That darn damsel didn't die during the whole process! Now I feel like I have to keep it since it did me such a service! Just thought I'd share in my excitement... :mrgreen:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

cool, now comes fun parts....


----------

